# Zooming and Enlarging and then Saving



## Tuppence2

Hello,

I know how to zoom into a picture, but how do I save the zoomed portion to save or print out as a larger image? Have Photo-Brush to try to do this.

Thanks,
Penny


----------



## xgerryx

Hello Tuppence,
You have to open it in image editing & change image size & then save it. Not sure how that works in photo brush but it shouldn't be to hard to find. I don't think any programs allow you to save off a zoomed picture. Or at least not that I know of.

Gerry


----------



## xgerryx

Me again,
Enlarging image size is a bit like using digital zoom rather than optical zoom. You loose quality as you go bigger so it pays to set your camera for a bigger image size if you think there is any chance you might want a bigger print made from a photo. You can then crop the part of the photo you want.
Gerry


----------



## Tuppence2

Hello Gerry,

Thanks very much for the advice. Will try that tomorrow - late here, so off to bed. Is it early morning there?

Bye,
Penny


----------



## slipe

First you crop the picture without zooming to just have the part you want. Then you go to your image size and set what was left after the crop to print at the size you want.

With most programs it is wise to uncheck the Resample box before you resize it. Often photos from the camera load at 72 PPI. If you just set the print size without either changing the resolution or unchecking the resample box you can lose pixels and end up with a poor print because it will set the print size you want at 72PPI.

If you crop your image and set the print size with the resample turned off check the PPI or resolution. If it is below about 125 you would do best to set it at 300 PPI, check the resample box with the print size set and OK. You will end up with a print the size you want at 300 PPI. The reason you dont always do that is that you lose a little quality when you resample, but not enough to really worry about. If the PPI is OK without the resample it is best to use the pixels you have.

Resample adds or subtracts pixels. You never want to subtract them to print.


----------



## Tuppence2

Hello Slipe,

Thank you very much for the information. I will save it and practise tomorrow.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## hewee

Easy in photo brush.
Crop the image to what you want to see and then up up to the menu bar and the click the icon to the left of the :up: that you see. You have a slider that goes up or down to make it smaller or larger.


----------



## Tuppence2

Brilliant, thanks hewee, I knew I would find that program useful. Still a few more days of the trial. It is very good for quite a few things>

See you soon,
Bye,
Penny


----------



## hewee

Your welcome Penny


----------



## Steve-x8086

Hi. A tidbit of additional info that may help many. I use IfranView as my main picture viewer. Often I zoom up and even though resolution is lost, the image is quite acceptable.

Now that I have zoomed the picture and the image is cropped, filling the screen just right, I would like to save the new sized image. 

To do this, I use SnagIt. If you use the Input/Region function, you can save the portion that you box in. The new sized picture will remain the new size that you save. I am sure that other similar screen software will do the same.

Till later, Steve-x8086


----------



## Tuppence2

Hello Steve,

Is SnagIt a separate program?

Thanks,
Bye,
Penny


----------



## buck52

Howdy Penny

Snagit is a fairly expensive screen capture program...about $40. US

buck


----------



## Tuppence2

Hello,

Ah, thanks, Buck for that information.

I have Screenhunter which is free, so it will probably do the same job.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## Prof

Hi Steve
Why is it necessary to use the Snagit program to save the image that was zoomed and Cropped?
I was able to save it to disk after zooming and Cropping. Am I missing something? I am new at irfanview so that is very possible.  

Many thanks.


----------



## Steve-x8086

Hi. SnagIt is available in a 30 day trial version. When trial versions are offered sometimes you are able to use them.

The site is: www.techsmith.com

As far as saving the enlarged and cropped IfranView, I am using an older version v.3.25 and haven't been able to do that yet. It seems to save it in the origonal size even though the image has been enlarged.

Steve-x8086


----------



## Prof

Hi Steve
I did some experimenting on the zoom-cropping -saving.
Here is what I found out:
If I zoom in to enlarge, then crop, then save .......the saved image is the same size as the original (no change).
But, if I zoom out to reduce,then crop, then save.....the saved image is reduced from the original. 
Strange!


----------



## Tuppence2

Hello and thanks Steve for the link to SnagIt.

Bye,
Penny


----------

